# "Interesting" Post



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Interesting post on the Contractor Talk site. It's in the Business section titled "Specializing ". Oh when will it ever end?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

now you got me fired up on Saturday morning!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Man, you need to read the responses to his post so far.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm all fired up now!

one of the reasons I don't goto CT anymore.. nothing but a bunch of azzes over there thinking painting is worthless...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't give them no heed. After I read painters and rockers were a dime a dozen, I bailed and came back here.

One thing I've learned the hard way (and am still learning), you can not change people's warped philosophies on internet forums. Tis better to allow them to congregate and feed off each other than jump in the middle and have them feed off you.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I was going to chime in as well but decided F' um

"Hey jackazz quit hiring them and help raise the bar"


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread about those azzholes, but you might find a thread I started over there somewhat informative...regarding an "interesting" prospect...it's a long one, so if you lose focus easily, you may want to skip it ...:blink:

I posted in a few of the forums I frequent, so take your pick... 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/one-takes-cake-so-far-53285/

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46515

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/forums/business.pl?read=600606


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

...you guys have given me some food for thought....maybe if I beat my painter up on his prices it'll work in my favor...hmmmmm


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I'm all fired up now!
> 
> one of the reasons I don't goto CT anymore.. nothing but a bunch of azzes over there thinking painting is worthless...



MAK, from what I just read on that thread, it sounded like most were in agreement that it's hard to find a good painting pro...and that the "pros" are worth their price.

Just like in any field, usually there are a _lot_ of "lesser caliber" people in the "business"...the good ones are few and far between, and should charge accordingly...now, that being said, yeah, it can be like pulling teeth to get h/o's, gc's ect. see the value...until after they get screwed by the hacks...and sometimes not even then...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> MAK, from what I just read on that thread, it sounded like most were in agreement that it's hard to find a good painting pro...and that the "pros" are worth their price.
> 
> Just like in any field, usually there are a _lot_ of "lesser caliber" people in the "business"...the good ones are few and far between, and should charge accordingly...now, that being said, yeah, it can be like pulling teeth to get h/o's, gc's ect. see the value...until after they get screwed by the hacks...and sometimes not even then...


It may have sounded like agreement.. nut most of those guys over there don't respect painters in general... Most non painting contractors over there are always "you charge what to paint that" most guys feel that painting should be the least important part of the job... hell we make there carpentry and drywall etc.. look good...


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

I gotcha, and I've seen plenty of that myself over the years. We LOVE our painters...been working with them for a # of years...owner with 3 or 4 guys...always do a great job, don't have to worry. 

If something isn't right, it's made right...no if's and's or but's...very good for my blood pressure. Just wish I had more work for them...:yes:

The one time I used another outfit (small job, my guy was backed up for about 3 weeks....yeah it only cost me about half of what I would of paid normally...until I had my guy come back out to REPAINT the whole shiite job...). Never again....

J


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

gazillions of hack gc's out there. i enjoy using/abusing and disgarding gc's.

3rd parties just get in the way.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i liked benders approach,,,,,talk booze.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You cant disregard what they are saying. It is true. This _can be_ the hardest trade to be successful in _because of the lack of licencing and governing_. I hate 75% of the a-holes I see with paint on their clothes.




Edit out is the hardest .....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You cant disregard what they are saying. It is true. This is the hardest trade to be successful in.


Then how do you explain having so many successful contractors all assembled on this forum, many of whom make it look so easy?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Then how do you explain having so many successful contractors all assembled on this forum, many of whom make it look so easy?


:boat:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Hard to be successful in? Perhaps, but I have seen and talked to and done books for many "carpenters" that struggle just like the rest of us making similiar wages to painters. It is, in my opinion "who you know (75% of the time), not what you know." Just because you have a generals license, certificates, mcdonalds birthday plaques, guarentees you nothing. If you can't sell you will fail. :yes:

I had a conversation similiar to the topic brought up on contractors talk (which was painful to read, due to pompus [email protected]#holes comments) and we started to think about all the people we know in the trades (which is about 95% of the people we know) and we knew people in every line of work (finish carpenters, framers, painters, hangers, generals, plumbers) that have done extremely well, some that do better then average, and some that just can not make a go of it. The wealthiest guy we agreed was a painter followed by a hardwood flooring installer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Then how do you explain having so many successful contractors all assembled on this forum, many of whom make it look so easy?


Ah, because it really isn't rocket surgery ?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

It has been my experience that it is a rarity for H/O's or business owners to understand what a quality job is. I BATTLED with papa johns on price just as much as any other person needing a paint job.. when we did the water clairifier tanks the city only alloted a certain amount for the coating of the scrapper arms.. when I bid on a project for a local Sysco food warehouse the gc only aloted a certain amount for the interior to be painted and a even admitted to me they didn't think the paint would cost as much as it should.. they wanted me to paint the concrete of one part of the warehouse without prepping the surface first.. :blink:.. I think our trade is largely looked over because sally HO can go out to lowes/Depot and get a gallon and change the color of a wall, or cabinet. How many doors have you seen that were hideous when knocking on them due to the HO painting the door, and not waiting for the first coat to dry.. drug another layer over the semidried layer underneith? yeah.. 

Feel like Rodney Dangerfield.. no respect I tell ya.. no respect..


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

nEighter said:


> It has been my experience that it is a rarity for H/O's or business owners to understand what a quality job is. I BATTLED with papa johns on price just as much as any other person needing a paint job.. when we did the water clairifier tanks the city only alloted a certain amount for the coating of the scrapper arms.. when I bid on a project for a local Sysco food warehouse the gc only aloted a certain amount for the interior to be painted and a even admitted to me they didn't think the paint would cost as much as it should.. they wanted me to paint the concrete of one part of the warehouse without prepping the surface first.. :blink:.. I think our trade is largely looked over because sally HO can go out to lowes/Depot and get a gallon and change the color of a wall, or cabinet. How many doors have you seen that were hideous when knocking on them due to the HO painting the door, and not waiting for the first coat to dry.. drug another layer over the semidried layer underneith? yeah..
> 
> Feel like Rodney Dangerfield.. no respect I tell ya.. no respect..


 
It doesn't help either with all these TV shows showing ppl flipping their houses and "painting" them to make them look oh so beautiful! Educating customers is a huge part of running a successful painting business. Anyone can "paint", but not anyone can run a full fledged successful paint contracting business...I was even at the doctor the other day and he asked me if I drink. I said once in a great while. He laughed and said there was no way I was painting contractor. First he said I didn't drink enough, second I didn't look like a typical painter! He laughed and thought it was hilarious. Truth is, that is what a lot people think about our trade!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

daArch said:


> Don't give them no heed. After I read painters and rockers were a dime a dozen, I bailed and came back here.
> 
> One thing I've learned the hard way (and am still learning), you can not change people's warped philosophies on internet forums. Tis better to allow them to congregate and feed off each other than jump in the middle and have them feed off you.





michfan said:


> It doesn't help either with all these TV shows showing ppl flipping their houses and "painting" them to make them look oh so beautiful! Educating customers is a huge part of running a successful painting business. Anyone can "paint", but not anyone can run a full fledged successful paint contracting business...I was even at the doctor the other day and he asked me if I drink. I said once in a great while. He laughed and said there was no way I was painting contractor. First he said I didn't drink enough, second I didn't look like a typical painter! *He laughed and thought it was hilarious. Truth is, that is what a lot people think about our trade!*


*
* 

 I know.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

This is the attachment from my earlier post/links from a prospect...

...at least he's real clear/honest about being a pita right from the get go... (the highlights are mine)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Ah, because it really isn't rocket surgery ?


It isnt brain science, but it is a difficult trade. The bar is set so incredibly low that its not hard to be outstanding, but to translate that to similar financial reward as some of the other trades find is the challenge. 

As to my comment, it is obvious in this forum that there are many different perspectives of what it means to be a successful paint contractor. One guy might shut down a paint business for not meeting his expectations that is 10 times more successful than the average member here. One mans ceiling is really another mans floor.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

my goal is to make how much you make vermont,,,,,you must be really really rich.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

g'morninjohnthepainter,,,,,


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

michfan said:


> It doesn't help either with all these TV shows showing ppl flipping their houses and "painting" them to make them look oh so beautiful! Educating customers is a huge part of running a successful painting business. Anyone can "paint", but not anyone can run a full fledged successful paint contracting business...I was even at the doctor the other day and he asked me if I drink. I said once in a great while. He laughed and said there was no way I was painting contractor. First he said I didn't drink enough, second I didn't look like a typical painter! He laughed and thought it was hilarious. Truth is, that is what a lot people think about our trade!


Should have said:

"One more crack like that and I am putting a latex glove on my foot and giving YOU a prostrate exam!"


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> g'morninjohnthepainter,,,,,


it would be a good morning if i made as much as you, and ran such a well oiled machine like you. i am constantly asking myself wwvpd? then i run to the fridge and grab some cupcakes and a gallon of milk.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

john

Just to clarify, post 23 was not about Homeguardpaints shutting her down and you continuing to plod along. Sorry if it read that way. 

You should try not to be so jealous of others because at the same time, there are guys here who consider your old school and new school caddies to be the ultimate measure of success. Its all relative, johnthepainter.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

did neps tell you how to handle this?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> john
> 
> Just to clarify, post 23 was not about Homeguardpaints shutting her down and you continuing to plod along. Sorry if it read that way.
> 
> You should try not to be so jealous of others because at the same time, there are guys here who consider your old school and new school caddies to be the ultimate measure of success. Its all relative, johnthepainter.


What does the "On Sabatical" under your avatar mean? You on vacation?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> What does the "On Sabatical" under your avatar mean? You on vacation?


it means attempting to pry himself away from painttalk, but failing.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

high fibre said:


> it means attempting to pry himself away from painttalk, but failing.


 
One can only hope you are wrong.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> What does the "On Sabatical" under your avatar mean? You on vacation?


bb

Its more a function of this type of phenomenon: http://www.painttalk.com/f15/cabin-fever-4185/

If you look back to a year ago, the same kind of thing was going on between January and April, only its a bit more intense this year with the economy the way it is. People are on edge and have way too much time on their hands to take shots at others. It's the nature of the internet forum beast that all opinions are allowed, even if they cast our trade in a misinformative and undesirable light. There's no changing that, but I can change my participation in it. On the bright side, during the past several weeks I have enjoyed alot of non-forum based exchange of ideas with members that has been refreshing. It is much easier to share ideas and information without the distractions that intend to work against that pursuit. There is a good core of regular members here who make insightful posts. In spite of the sometimes absurdity, I value the pros.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I like all you all


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The bar is set so incredibly low that its not hard to be outstanding, but to translate that to similar financial reward as some of the other trades find is the challenge.


Ya got that right





> As to my comment, it is obvious in this forum that there are many different perspectives of what it means to be a successful paint contractor. One guy might shut down a paint business for not meeting his expectations that is 10 times more successful than the average member here. One mans ceiling is really another mans floor.


That's two for two :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Then how do you explain having so many successful contractors all assembled on this forum, many of whom make it look so easy?



It almost killed me many times, and I am sure there are days on the way where I will wish I were dead.

It is a curse to be good at painting.

A curse I tells ya'.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

michfan said:


> He laughed and said there was no way I was painting contractor. First he said I didn't drink enough, second I didn't look like a typical painter! He laughed and thought it was hilarious.



I hear it all the time.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Interesting post on the Contractor Talk site. It's in the Business section titled "Specializing ". Oh when will it ever end?



When the owner of *both* sites does there job and keeps the wrong people out of the wrong threads...


Probably never.

:no:

I am pretty tired of the "regular" trolls over there, and I am considering just moving on from that site.
Who needs it? 
I have a full time business to run, I don't need to have pissing contests over the internet with random strangers who are bored and want to get a rise out of others.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Stick around wise, we have an armadillo here who goes around nipping at people and then retreats into his shell. Some incredibly sophisticated skirting of the rules we have.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

high fibre said:


> i am constantly asking myself wwvpd?


Man I thought you were kidding until I saw the ad you took out!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Man I thought you were kidding until I saw the ad you took out!


Lol.

Nice work, shows inititave, and style.

For clarification, I am not taking sides on this debate. I dont have the slightest idea about the parties involved.

I just wanted to commend the photoshop efforts.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Man I thought you were kidding until I saw the ad you took out!


:thumbup:

Also appearing at CT!
Quote:
Originally Posted by johnthepainter 
it is a lot cheaper to appear to be a pro tile guy than a pro painter.

tile nippers at homers are only $5

a 2 1/2" angle sash is $13

Response by Mellison
That is just a silly comment.
Please come to the table with a little more tha that.
__________________


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Stick around wise, we have an armadillo here who goes around nipping at people and then retreats into his shell. Some incredibly sophisticated skirting of the rules we have.


It is hard to change sites for me once I have made over 300 posts, but I feel as though it would be best for me to switch over to PT from CT full time.
With all the years of absolute horrors and spine snapping insanity I have had to endure to remain faithful to the traditions and emerge as a painter, I have little to no patience for contractors from other trades @ CT flapping their gums.


At least the local armadillo is from within the painting circle...

*?*


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> It is hard to change sites for me once I have made over 300 posts, but I feel as though it would be best for me to switch over to PT from CT full time.
> With all the years of absolute horrors and spine snapping insanity I have had to endure to remain faithful to the traditions and emerge as a painter, I have little to no patience for contractors from other trades @ CT flapping their gums.
> 
> 
> ...


300 posts is not much to leave behind


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> It is hard to change sites for me once I have made over 300 posts, but I feel as though it would be best for me to switch over to PT from CT full time.
> With all the years of absolute horrors and spine snapping insanity I have had to endure to remain faithful to the traditions and emerge as a painter, I have little to no patience for contractors from other trades @ CT flapping their gums.


I stopped going over there because I got sick of reading posts from nobrainers like that. It doesn't matter how you respond. The blinkers aint comin' off.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Man I thought you were kidding until I saw the ad you took out!


 

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> It is hard to change sites for me once I have made over 300 posts, but I feel as though it would be best for me to switch over to PT from CT full time.
> With all the years of absolute horrors and spine snapping insanity I have had to endure to remain faithful to the traditions and emerge as a painter, I have little to no patience for contractors from other trades @ CT flapping their gums.
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya! The painting section there is nothing compared to here. The business section has some good posts though. And then there is Malco......


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

When I get to 10,000 post on any site I will kill myself. Mike Finley needs to get a job.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> When I get to 10,000 post on any site I will kill myself. Mike Finley needs to get a job.


Spot on :thumbsup: (and a life).


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Also appearing at CT!
> Quote:
> ...


LOL. You can't beat somebody with that much experience


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> . And then there is Malco......





NEPS.US said:


> Mike Finley needs to get a job.



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have a few more to add to that list, but some may think it was politically motivated   :whistling2:

Hey Wise, live up to your name and leave the Dark Side behind.

I orphaned over 1200 posts. 

About 18 months ago, I was able to ask out-of-trade questions in both electrical and plumbing and receive some good answers. Now they treat out-of-traders as if they were asking "How much would you charge to paint a garage door"

Sorry to say, but CT has changed.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Bender said:


> Well, I like all you all


:thumbsup:



TooledUp said:


> Man I thought you were kidding until I saw the ad you took out!














RCP said:


> I hear ya! The painting section there is nothing compared to here. The business section has some good posts though. And then there is Malco......


I agree. Plus I like a bunch of the other stuff on there as well, drywall, the construction end of things  I think it is retarded for one of the trades to talk smack on another.. their buildings would crumble without our decorative AND protective coatings  Plus it would be a boring world without paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Plus it would be a boring world without paint.


It's even MORE exciting with WALLPAPER !! :thumbup:  

"Make a house a home with Wallpaper"

but, remember, don't feed the troll










especially one promoting wallcovering on a paint forum 


(*NOW THAT* would make a good avatar for some people - and the mods have the power to make it so :thumbup: )


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> (*NOW THAT* would make a good avatar for some people - and the mods have the power to make it so :thumbup: )


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> It is hard to change sites for me once I have made over 300 posts, but I feel as though it would be best for me to switch over to PT from CT full time.
> With all the years of absolute horrors and spine snapping insanity I have had to endure to remain faithful to the traditions and emerge as a painter, I have little to no patience for contractors from other trades @ CT flapping their gums.
> 
> 
> ...


This comes as a total suprise to me. I always thought that you enjoyed all the opinions that the other trades contributed to the painting field.:jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> This comes as a total suprise to me. I always thought that you enjoyed all the opinions that the other trades contributed to the painting field.:jester:



you're killing me...

:laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally posted by DaArch "(*NOW THAT* would make a good avatar for some people - and the mods have the power to make it so :thumbup: )[/QUOTE]"

:drink: I'll buy you a beer!:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just wish Workaholic would come up with a cool pricing thread for us to have fun with.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I just wish Workaholic would come up with a cool pricing thread for us to have fun with.


Alright i was not going to follow through with it, i prefered it when you did all the work and took all the grief but now that you called me out i guess i will at least give it a shot. 
What's the turnout on that 4 or 5 people?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Alright i was not going to follow through with it, i prefered it when you did all the work and took all the grief but now that you called me out i guess i will at least give it a shot.
> What's the turnout on that 4 or 5 people?


LOL ...yup... good times!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

How can you guys NOT like that thread!!!! It is awesome! I just noticed A/C guys are in on it too!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The problem with CT is you got people like poor Mitch M over there getting well below basic information on how to paint a 10' piece of gutter. So the painting section is more like DIY because every trade goes there to learn how to paint a door or a gutter or just find out if their current painter knows what he is doing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> :drink: I'll buy you a beer!:thumbsup:


Don't tempt me, I'm supposed to demonstrate decorum, reponsibility, and restraint ...... 

Although I do recall a certain Professional Wall Guy who changed my avatar on a certain Professional Paperhangers forum, and then LOST my original one. Oh well, we were so much older then, we're younger than that now.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its a good thing painttalk has remained pure as the creme de la creme in our trade.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The problem with CT is you got people like poor Mitch M over there getting well below basic information on how to paint a 10' piece of gutter. So the painting section is more like DIY because every trade goes there to learn how to paint a door or a gutter or just find out if their current painter knows what he is doing.



:thumbsup:


That is the sad truth there.


"Poor Mitch M", lol.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

It seems like that Mike guy puts a lot of good info out, at least the posts I've seen.
I also know painters in Denver are pretty low on the food chain, but the GC's are a bunch of lying cutthroats left over from the gold rush, to lazy and ignorant for work hard
Come on, the guy "rebaths" bathrooms Big Whoop

God, I don't miss that cesspool.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> Although I do recall a certain Professional Wall Guy who changed my avatar on a certain Professional Paperhangers forum, and then LOST my original one.


Bill. It's been sitting in the lost property office for ages. I picked it up for you mate...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Its a good thing painttalk has remained pure as the creme de la creme in our trade.


Yep. The thing is I kinda like CT, but once the bashing starts its like a feeding frenzy. I guess some people have to prop up their insecurities by putting down others. 

They act if it's a crime to have cheaper start up costs. I dont know, I look at all my equipment, expendable supplies, tools that need replacing on a regular basis and all I see is dollar signs...lotsa dollar signs.

Maybe they're jealous that the dumb painter usually has a higher net profit per job? Maybe because most of us have the ability to fix their mistakes? Maybe because they depend on us so much? The list could go on and on...

Could be time for us to look at ourselves and how we treat people on this forum. I dont mean the good natured ribbing, but how we conduct ourselves to newcomers.

I personally respect the other trades. That being said, F### em!!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Yep. The thing is I kinda like CT, but once the bashing starts its like a feeding frenzy. I guess some people have to prop up their insecurities by putting down others.
> 
> They act if it's a crime to have cheaper start up costs. I dont know, I look at all my equipment, expendable supplies, tools that need replacing on a regular basis and all I see is dollar signs...lotsa dollar signs.
> 
> ...


Good one, wolf. I like the last little kick too, good use of irreverent humor :thumbup:

You mention feeding frenzy. And you also mention that we need a little self examination. I agree. And I do mean SELF examination. We all falter.

Here's a quote that another internet traveler picked up. It is true on all the forums I've been part of since 1996. 



> *Of late, I've been thinking that the "accepted/respected" members who over time, evolve into regular forum bullies and gather an army of yes-people to intimidate others by throwing their weight around are more dangerous than isolated, runaway trolls who are ganged upon.*


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill

I hope you will explain your interpretation of this quote as you feel it applies here.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> You mention feeding frenzy. And you also mention that we need a little self examination. I agree. And I do mean SELF examination.


 
That stuff will make you go blind!!!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> That stuff will make you go blind!!!


So you're using a braille keyboard?!? How the hell do you read the monitor? :blink:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> So you're using a braille keyboard?!? How the hell do you read the monitor? :blink:


 
Keyboard?

 KEYBOARD?

My hands are busy with self examination. I type with my nose. You know. Big nose big........


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> I hope you will explain your interpretation of this quote as you feel it applies here.


C'mon Scott, I'm not that socially suicidal. :thumbsup:

That's the type of quote that is meant for individual interpretation.

can you see how it applies at CT ?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

For sure. I can also see how it could be misconstrued here on this forum.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

johnthepainterisaswellguyheisjustmisunderstood


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> For sure. I can also see how it could be misconstrued here on this forum.


OH heck, one can say it's beautiful weather out and someone else will misconstrue it.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

arch is very forum savy.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

R.E.S.P.E.C.T. is a an all time low among the trades


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Respect may well be at an all time low in the trades, and its usually those who dont respect themselves.

"So lets see....the economy is tanking, I dont have the jobs booked like I used to, and I wasnt smart enough to set aside a cash reserve to get me through this. Oh yeah, all that is out there are the smaller jobs, but all I do is the high dollar jobs, and I dont want to lower myself. So what can I do? I know!!! I'll just spend my time on the forums feeling sorry for myself and slam the other trades!"

Well buddy, if you didnt see this coming last summer you got whats coming to ya. When the stock market dropped it should have been a real good sign. When the foreclosures started it didnt tell you anything? When the house flipping shows start showing a 900sf trash heap selling for $400K in the Watts section of LA you couldnt see the insanity?

Everybody went for the fast, big money. Not everyone was smart enough to set aside a chunk of their profits. Yeah I feel for the trades who are hurting, even the ones who are in the position they are in because of their own short-sightedness.

If you cant adapt your business to changing markets you're in for a real rough year...if you can even survive.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> So what can I do? I know!!! I'll just spend my time on the forums feeling sorry for myself and slam the other trades!"


Spot on!

Some folks over at CT are making a perfect example of that. You would think thet at least the mud slingers should have some whit to go with their poisonous words and internet bulling but instead all they can come up with is plain insults.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I stopped reading at


> faux painting is for women or ****


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

daArch said:


> OH heck, one can say it's beautiful weather out and someone else will misconstrue it.


Now you have a problem with the weather.:whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just added my 2cents ....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I just added my 2cents ....


:thumbsup:

Maybe he was abused by a painter in his childhood.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I stopped reading at



Some people crumble quicker than others during the heat of internet flame wars...

bwalley is a fallen soldier...more like fallen K.P.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> I just added my 2cents ....


Thats it??? I expect a little more from our East coasters


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> Thats it??? I expect a little more from our East coasters


It was only 2 cents worth. We're only painters you know, not rich like the other trades.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

The mods here would have had that shut down and locked in no time...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I hit the alert and had a few choice words.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Thats it??? I expect a little more from our East coasters


I dont want to be dragged down to his level. That guy is a scum bag.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> The mods here would have had that shut down and locked in no time...


I was thinking the same thing when I was reading it. Infact, some of the attitudes and remarks in that thread would *more* than warrant a ban. What are the moderators over there thinking of..?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL
Yeah, good call.:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I was reading it. Infact, some of the attitudes and remarks in that thread would *more* than warrant a ban. What are the moderators over there thinking of..?



Troll drama increases site traffic, which in turn brings in the $ when people are clicking on the ads.

I have left the thread as it is.

BTW, I am a ***.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I couldn't resist adding my tuppence worth either.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> I couldn't resist adding my tuppence worth either.


Poor Mike, nobody sees him as a viable threat with all his ranting and pouting.

Everyone (even lurking guests) thinks he is:

A) Impotent

B) Broke and without work for longer than 90 days

C) A Troll

D) All of the above


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Holy crap, just looked at his site...he sure can make remodeling bathrooms look exciting and interesting.
It's a _bathroom_ ffs.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> It's a _bathroom_ ffs.


At least we don't spend all of our life in a sh*thouse :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> What are the moderators over there thinking of..?



My experience with some of the mods over there (except Slick and PWG :thumbup: ) is that they are part of the problem. Don't get me going on Jo*ass*is


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Now look what you gone and did WisePainter. You got me drawn in


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> My experience with some of the mods over there (except Slick and PWG :thumbup: ) is that they are part of the problem. Don't get me going on Jo*ass*is


LOL - I reckon it's time Nathan had one of those team building exersises.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Now look what you gone and did WisePainter. You got me drawn in




I was gonna post the same thing you did about him looking for a mate, but I already left that trash heap in my dust.

*MUST*.NOT.*POST*.ANY.*MORE*.IN.*THREAD*!!!!

uuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrhg.

It is tough for me to _not_ respond, but it is for the best.
Mike is a no talent wanna be contractor...seriously, _only_ bathrooms?
Anyone can do that.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I was gonna post the same thing you did about him looking for a mate, but I already left that trash heap in my dust.
> 
> *MUST*.NOT.*POST*.ANY.*MORE*.IN.*THREAD*!!!!
> 
> ...


Looks like your sunuva thread may be next!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Looks like your sunuva thread may be next!


That is my baby!!!

It may be the _*only*_ time I publicly admit to fouling up a job.


Nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just added a nice one


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I just added a nice one


ROFLOL :thumbup:


----------



## Southfork (Nov 18, 2008)

Friggin' fist fights been going on for 9 pages on CT. I got a few hits in. Felt good. My seven posts don't match up to Mikes 10,000 plus, but whatever.


----------



## Southfork (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

The thread over at CT has pissed me off. I have been reading over at PT for a long time but never signed up until today. I hope all the painter will move over here and leave CT behind.

I will post an introduction over in the intro section.

Hope all is well over here


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn NEPS...that things gonna go for another 8 pages now!

You guys gotta go see it. Hell, post the thing here. I never laughed so hard in a long time. You be da Man NEPS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It just goes to show what a good job our mods do!:notworthy:
Thanks to all of you who make this place better!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Damn NEPS...that things gonna go for another 8 pages now!
> 
> You guys gotta go see it. Hell, post the thing here. I never laughed so hard in a long time. You be da Man NEPS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
Thank you, thank you. He'll be tearin into my ass next hahahaha. We need a good dose of Timhag over there!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> It just goes to show what a good job our mods do!:notworthy:
> Thanks to all of you who make this place better!


you welcome


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a perfect pic for a bathroom guy.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

More are jumping in ....get you best potty pics up over there!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> More are jumping in ....get you best potty pics up over there!



I just visited, but I can not bring myself to throw gasolene on the fire - I'm a sportsman, no shooting ducks in a barrell - or actually it would be like tossing a grenade in that barrell.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Poor fella, hes gonna look twice at the painters from now on:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> Poor fella, hes gonna look twice at the painters from now on:thumbup:



:devil2:



I noticed on his website that he doesn't have a contract ready for painters, only plumbers and electricians.
He probably does the painting himself...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well the whole thread was deleted. My posts are gone.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Thread has been removed entirely from the bowls of the internet.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

High fives all around!


----------



## Southfork (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah, it's dead. i think it got to 10 pages though. i suggested it be a sticky.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What a shame. I was really looking forward to Mike's response


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Thank you Mike, MR TOILET INSTALLER*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> What a shame. I was really looking forward to Mike's response


Many pick and choose what they respond to even if it is a direct question.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

YO WORK!!!! How's that new pricing thread coming along? LOL!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> What a shame. I was really looking forward to Mike's response


He will have a few PM's (already has had a few I'm sure) from the other Sr. members over there.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Suuure, when the painters start getting the upper hand they delete the entire thread.

I still respect the other trades. F****** Pu******!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> YO WORK!!!! How's that new pricing thread coming along? LOL!


Nag. You are dying to play now. 
I think i will just pull the prints from some houses i have painted.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

So here's how it got deleted;

ToiletMike: Nathan, them painters is all riled up.
Nathan: So?
ToiletMike: But, there's so many of them.
Nathan: Could be because the entry bar is so low.
ToiletMike: But us real trades is getting hammered.
Nathan: By dumb painters?
ToiletMike: And now they're postin pictures too.
Nathan: Well, that is allowed.
ToiletMike: But, but, they're *real* pictures...
Nathan: What do you mean real pictures?
ToiletMike: Yeah, they gots a *real* picture of me posted while I'm workin.
Nathan: Let me check it out.

Nathan: Well what can I do?
ToiletMike: Gee, I spend my whole life on ContractorTalk, I got a toilet just like that one in front of my monitor. How do you think I got 10,000 posts?
Nathan: So what do you want me to do?
ToiletMike: You gotta delete that whole thread or I'm takin my 10,000 posts and going home.
Nathan: We cant have that! Your such a valuable asset and your communication skills are wonderful. I'll delete the entire thread.
ToiletMike: Thanks Nathan.....but you didnt have to call me an *ass*et.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its important that we earn the respect of the trades that we work with. Its more important what the consumers perception of painters is.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Its important that we earn the respect of the trades that we work with.


Most trades show more respect for us than a few of those other tradesmen. 




vermontpainter said:


> Its more important what the consumers perception of painters is.


That we will unite to destroy a common enemy. 
HO's love painters, we are the most important trade for them at the end of the day.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Its important that we earn the respect of the trades that we work with. Its more important what the consumers perception of painters is.


Respect must be mutual Scott. Personally I dont give a rats azz what the other trades think of us on CT. In the short time I've been a member on both sites I've read more than my share of crap from those guys about painters.

Agreed we must work on the public's perception of Painter's.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> They used to be.
> Why did you change that? Did you get people calling you from CT?


Nice catch on the edit!

POW!

I decided that just in case the gloves came off someday (and they always do on internet forums) that I remained anonymous.
I made the right choice.

No calls came in when they were posted, I can only imagine some of the calls I would get after today.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Agreed we must work on the public's perception of Painter's.


That was one of my first goals when I entered the field of painting. I looked at the type of painter that was making the good money and decided I could do better by showing up clean, sober, and on time.
Easiest goal I have ever set for myself.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

chat is hopping over at CT...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> chat is hopping over at CT...


seemed kind of lame


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> seemed kind of lame


That is because you got there right after I left...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> That is because you got there right after I left...


lol that must of been it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll take credit for Mike's new thread


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I'll take credit for Mike's new thread



What happened? 
I just grammar corrected you too...


:bangin:


:laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Respect must be mutual Scott. Personally I dont give a rats azz what the other trades think of us on CT. In the short time I've been a member on both sites I've read more than my share of crap from those guys about painters.
> 
> Agreed we must work on the public's perception of Painter's.


It may not be accurate, but I am forever fearful that a potential customer will be searching the internet either about my trade or even about me (hell, why not, I google many potentials  ) and they stumble onto something unwise I said. 

On a more global scale, I fear they stumble onto something a wee unsavory like what just happened on CT. I just can't believe it reflects well on the trade..... hell, on ANY trade. 

Yah I know, I'm a little paranoid. But I was just brought up realizing that no matter what I do, someone, somewhere is watching. Perhaps me mum shouldna read Orwell to me at bedtime :jester:

just thoughts, misconstrue it at your pleasure


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> It may not be accurate, but I am forever fearful that a potential customer will be searching the internet either about my trade or even about me (hell, why not, I google many potentials  ) and they stumble onto something unwise I said.
> 
> On a more global scale, I fear they stumble onto something a wee unsavory like what just happened on CT. I just can't believe it reflects well on the trade..... hell, on ANY trade.
> 
> ...



Gotta keep the company name off of the van if you intend to drive like a demon escaping from Hell.

Same applies with the internet.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Fixed it.

He freaked on a guy that called him out on another thread. Swearing and beating on him like an ass. That guy should be banned. Period.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Gotta keep the company name off of the van if you intend to drive like a demon escaping from Hell.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Quilty as charged !


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Gotta keep the company name off of the van if you intend to drive like a demon escaping from Hell.
> 
> Same applies with the internet.


You've never seen me on int95. A big white blurrrrrrrrrr


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess I missed out on a good one. :wallbash:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Wise painter - too bad I got that thread closed. Uh huh. Yeah it was me.


He didn't like it when things started turning against him did he? :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> He didn't like it when things started turning against him did he? :whistling2:


*Never underestimate the power of a Painter.*


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I am glad that CT deleted the thread. What makes me even happier is that they deleted the "Retard Button" thread also. 

What can you say about a bunch of guys who want a Retard Button that shows a picture of an individual with Down's Syndrome? That was pretty pathetic and totally off the decency scale. "There but by the grace of God go I".

Hopefully things will be a little more respectful over there but I have my doubts.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> He didn't like it when things started turning against him did he? :whistling2:



It was all fun and games until the Wise one spun it around...
I am a member of a flame forum since 2006, I have 10,500 posts there.


*Don't* try trolling me.




He won't mess with painters again anytime soon.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I am glad that CT deleted the thread. What makes me even happier is that they deleted the "Retard Button" thread also.
> 
> What can you say about a bunch of guys who want a Retard Button that shows a picture of an individual with Down's Syndrome? *That was pretty pathetic and totally off the decency scale. "There but by the grace of God go I".*
> 
> Hopefully things will be a little more respectful over there but I have my doubts.


:yes:


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I was having fun trolling a bit in that thread. Or at least my alter ego was.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yup, 'ol Arch called it. February


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> Yup, 'ol Arch called it. February


Thanks Bender.

I seen it too many years.

As the old saying goes, 

"What's the best thing about February? .......It's the shortest month"


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> "What's the best thing about February? .......It's the shortest month"



It's my birth month?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *J F*  
_I missed it all...why is Finley getting ripped a new one over on painttalk ?







_


Messing with the painters is a baaaad idea, we have our own site.










__________________
*Some painters are wise, some are otherwise.


*


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sooo.. Who got banned?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ya got me...I always miss the cat-fights it seems....

It wasn't too long ago the plumbers were revolting/having at it...just the net I guess.

J


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> Sooo.. Who got banned?


I can't remember the user name but I saw the photo. It wasn't exactly hard-core but not suitable for a general forum. 3 naked guys 'making a train'. The faces had been photoshop'd, one was George Bush, one Bin laden and the other Saddam hussein. 

From what I can gather by reading one of Nathan's post at CT, it seems to be a 'spare' account that the name and password was given out in chat so that it could be used in that thread.

Ho hum.... Onward and upward.


----------

